# Moose hamburger help



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I approximately 100 Lbs moose hamburger 100 Lbs moose steak and 100 Lbs moose roast. My biggest concern is how I am going to consume all the moose hamburger. Anyone have any good hamburger recipes? Anyone know how to make a good chicken fried steak? How about sheperds pie? By the way all the rumors about moose meat are true. The steaks are perfectly marbled with fat BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I approximately 100 Lbs moose hamburger 100 Lbs moose steak and 100 Lbs moose roast.* My biggest concern is how I am going to consume all the moose hamburger.* Anyone have any good hamburger recipes? Anyone know how to make a good chicken fried steak? How about sheperds pie? By the way all the rumors about moose meat are true. The steaks are perfectly marbled with fat BEAUTIFUL.


You can't !! You should donate it to certain members of the UWN !!

*ME *!!!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

.45 If your ever in the Logan area let me know in advance I am sure that I could spare a pound or two.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Take a salami or summer sausage recipe and fashion the moose sausage into loaves. 
Press into bread pans and bake them real slow in the oven.

It's quick and easy, and when sliced, fits on bread nicely. Looks like it came from the Deli.

Remember the more fat on the meat the quicker it will get strong-flavored in the freezer.


----------

